# .223 vs 5.56 military brass



## samxxix (Feb 27, 2013)

Can I safely load .223 loads from the various published manuals in 5.56 military brass and safely
shoot it in my bolt action .223 rifle? Pls excuse if this is an old topic. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes. Be sure to trim resized brass to proper length. Also watch bullet seating depth.


----------



## samxxix (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks. The information I have read talks about factory loads. 5.56 loads are much higher pressure than the .223 loads. ie; do not
fire 5.56 loads in .223 rifles. 
If one loads the 5.56 brass which is nearly the same to .223 specs shouldn't it be safe?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The brass should be just fine, it is a bit thicker so you have less case capacity, as long as you do as oldfireguy suggests you will be okay.

The higher pressure comes into play with loaded ammo, the NATO 5.56 is loaded to 62,000 psi, while the commercial .223 is 55,000, the 5.56 also has a longer leade, meaning you could jam the bullet of a NATO round into the rifling of a 223 and up the pressure even more, although some .223's are chambered to take the NATO round.

Huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It should be safe. You will want to work up your loads. If you take a max 223 and put it in a casing that does not mean it is safe. Just work up to the load that gives you the best accuracy and you will be fine.

Chuck Norris puts the laughter in manslaughter.


----------

